# algae ID



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

It doesn't really attach to anything too much. I'm leaning towards cladophora, but looking for confirmation.



















Thanks


----------



## Darkcobra (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like hair algae to me. There's more than a dozen species of clado, but it tends to be shorter, coarser, greener, and grows in tufts. Like this:










Other distinguishing factors are texture and resistance to breakage. And smell. I love the smell of clado in the morning.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea it doesn't smell... does that mean it's not clado for sure?

I just thought hair algae grows attached to stuff, not in big clumps like this. But if it is, maybe I'll get some amano shrimp...


----------



## Darkcobra (Nov 23, 2009)

I've seen a few claim that their clado didn't have an odor, but if I recall these were threads without pictures, so no guarantee it was a correct ID.

Hair algae can grow attached or unattached. Had giant masses of it in outdoor containers last summer when we were culturing live foods for betta fry. Looked just like yours.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well thanks for the ID


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

The first one is nasty 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

